# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  petition contre la consommation de cervelle de singe vivant

## ermen

bonjour,

cette petition est destiné a la chine, merci de signer et partager au maximum, http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/gou...s_vivant/?copy

merci

----------


## VIVIE67

Bordel ces chinois sont vraiment ....... S'il y avait un trou sur la carte du monde à la place de la chine.
Quand on pense aussi à ces pauvres lapins vivants et ligotés qui se font arrachés la fourrure pour faire des contours de capuches et dernièrement ils montraient aussi des chats qui étaient utilisés pour çà.
Y en a marre de ces chinois.  :: 

J'ai signé la pétition, mais y a pas beaucoup de monde. Allez on y va.

----------


## JUMECA

> Bordel ces chinois sont vraiment ....... S'il y avait un trou sur la carte du monde à la place de la chine.
> Quand on pense aussi à ces pauvres lapins vivants et ligotés qui se font arrachés la fourrure pour faire des contours de capuches et dernièrement ils montraient aussi des chats qui étaient utilisés pour çà.
> Y en a marre de ces chinois. 
> 
> J'ai signé la pétition, mais y a pas beaucoup de monde. Allez on y va.


complètement d'accord avec toi   ::    dans quel monde vivons nous??? :: 

pétition signée bien sûr!

----------


## Pialof

Signé, et tous les membres de rescue devraient la signer  ::

----------


## baboune51

Signée aussi ...oui au palmarès de la cruauté la Chine se distingue .... qu'il s'agisse des animaux ou des humains d'ailleurs !!!!!

----------


## jujulilas

J'ai aussi signé !

----------


## Geek_Mary

Désolée c'est en Anglais :
http://www.maxent.org/ch/monkey_brains.html

Mais ce sont des légendes urbaines, effectivement les chinois (comme les africains) mangent les singes (ce qui en soit n'est pas plus choquant que de manger n'importe quel animal faisant parti de son environnement). Et comme beaucoup (français, russes y compris), les chinois mangent tout, donc la cervelle aussi.

Par contre imaginer qu'ils la mangent sur l'animal vivant est une extrapolation et est colporté par des légendes urbaines racistes. Oui la Chine est un pays où le droit animal est une notion inconnu. Mais pour rappel, les visons et les lapins dépecés vivant (là effectivement ils sont vivants, car la peau s'enlève plus facilement......) sont fait pour garnir en priorité NOS boutiques, pour que des fashion victims occidentales changent de manteau toutes les semaines.
La richesse de la Chine, c'est beaucoup l'export, les principaux coupable de leur production c'est nous.....

----------


## baboune51

si seulement ....il ne s'agit que d'une légende urbaine ...oufffffffff ..... quel soulagement !!! tant pis pour la signature !  ::

----------


## ermen

bonjour,
merci de ne pas apporter d'informations sur ce sujet lorsqu'on a pas de preuve! ceci effectivement certaines personnes pensent que c'est une légende car très peu d'informations à ce sujet mais cela existe réellement, j'ai le témoignage d'une personne qui est allé en chine il y a 7 ans et il a vu ça de ses propres yeux! reste très choqué! donc je maintient la pétition car je suis sûre que ça se fait dans certains restaurant sachant qu'il n'y a pas de loi pour protéger les animaux en chine, comme en afrique!

----------


## ermen

salut,
j'ai lu ton document ,mais de quel source vient 'il, quels preuves m'apportent t'elles que ce qui est écrit est crédible. effectivement, je ne l'ai pas vu de mes propres yeux, cependant, au vu de ce qui se fait dans les pays asiatiques, on mange des grenouilles découpées et vivant ainsi que le poisson avec la tête vivante et les gens s'amusent autour de la table avec, je ne puis ne pas imaginer que des personnes n'aillent pas à manger la cervelle d'un singe vivant;
d'après ce qui m'a été rapporté par la personne qui est partie en chine, le singe est ligotée, on lui coupe la langue pour ne pas entendre crier!
même si on est pas sûre à 100% , je maintient ma pétition!

----------


## VIVIE67

Oui le singe a la langue de coupé, il est placé au centre de la table, il est bien vivant et les connards qui sont attablés lui tape sur la tête à coups de marteau, pour briser délicatement le crâne et en extraire ensuite la cervelle. Ceci existe depuis longtemps déjà.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je suis désolée d'insister mais c'est un Fake. Comment expliquer vous qu'il n'y a aucune source fiable là dessus ?
Les pays où on mange des insectes vivant on a des vidéos, des documentaires, idem pour les poissons et les poulpes au Japon.
Les endroits où on écorche les animaux vivant pareil, les combats de coq, de chevaux, de pitt.

Et là comme par hasard il y a rien. Mais c'est colporté dans toute la culture populaire comme les films où les BD...
Depuis hier j'ai fait pas mal de recherche et il n'y a rien de concluant.

----------


## ermen

> Je suis désolée d'insister mais c'est un Fake. Comment expliquer vous qu'il n'y a aucune source fiable là dessus ?
> Les pays où on mange des insectes vivant on a des vidéos, des documentaires, idem pour les poissons et les poulpes au Japon.
> Les endroits où on écorche les animaux vivant pareil, les combats de coq, de chevaux, de pitt.
> 
> Et là comme par hasard il y a rien. Mais c'est colporté dans toute la culture populaire comme les films où les BD...
> Depuis hier j'ai fait pas mal de recherche et il n'y a rien de concluant.


ceci est ton opinion, mais dans la mesure où tu n'apporte aucune preuve valable, merci de ne pas faire de commentaire, je ne crois pas que ça fait avancer la cause animale que  de descrédibiliser une pétition sur simple conviction personnelle,

----------


## VIVIE67

J'ai vu ce reportage sur une chaîne allemande. Une personne qui fait de la protection animal, sur toutes les cruautés qui existent envers les animaux l'a montré. Peut être qu'en France il n'ont encore rien diffusé. Mais je pense que çà doit être connus chez nous aussi.
C'est curieux que WWF sache pas, vous êtes pourtant partout.

----------


## Geek_Mary

> ceci est ton opinion, mais dans la mesure où tu n'apporte aucune preuve valable, merci de ne pas faire de commentaire, je ne crois pas que ça fait avancer la cause animale que  de descrédibiliser une pétition sur simple conviction personnelle,


O_o

Je trouve justement que la PA se décrédibilise plus sur des Hoax qu'en essayant de luter contre....
Nous sommes sur un forum et j'ai donc, jusqu'à preuve du contraire ou warning d'un modo le droit de m'exprimer. Je n'essaye en aucun cas de te décrédibiliser toi ou tes amis, il n'y a rien de personnel là dedans, et je pense qu'on est tous d'accord que les conditions des animaux en Chine sont à vomir. Merci de respecter cela.

A l'inverse, il est quand même dans la logique des choses que quelqu'un qui dénonce quelque chose soit en mesure de le prouver. Par contre pour quelqu'un qui affirme que quelque chose n'existe pas, il est bien plus difficile de trouver des "non-preuve". J'ai néanmoins fourni un lien d'une personne qui répertorie toutes les "fausses pistes" sur cette pratique, ce qui laisse à penser qu'il y a quand même beaucoup de légende autour.

Je suis sur les réseaux de PA depuis bien longtemps, et j'en ai vu des trucs à vomir, mais j'ai vu aussi pas mal de légendes urbaines colportées qui reviennent à l'infini (les bonzaï kitten ça a bien duré 10 ans avant que les gens se rendent compte que c'était un canular).

Pour toi VIEVIE67, non justement, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le réseaux du WWF, que ce soit en France ou ailleurs. J'ai trouvé de la prostitution d'orang-outan (super !), des poissons/fruits de mers mangés vivant en Asie, des cochons sur qui on renverse de l'huile bouillante en Chine, mais rien sur les singes.

Bien sûr que c'est "possible", je pense qu'on sait tous que le cerveau humain est suffisamment détraqué pour inventer des trucs pareil, mais jusqu'ici, quand on monte une pétition, c'est sur une preuve, ne serait-ce que pour la finaliser !
A qui l'envoyer ? A l'ambassade de Chine ? Au ministère des affaires étrangères ? Au comité de l'amitié franco-chinoise ? Au gouvernement chinois lui-même ?

Vous vous doutez qu'ils en reçoivent des centaines par jour, si ça n'a pas l'air un minimum sérieux, ça ne servira à rien justement qu'à décrédibiliser la PA.
A l'inverse, avec de vrais preuves solides, tangibles, là on peut alerter les associations, le WWF, Brigitte Bardot, 30 millions d'amis, la SPA..... et eux on quand même un peu plus les moyens de s'adresser à un ministre, un consul, un diplomate. Ils ont même les moyens d'envoyer des émissaires là bas, récolter plus de preuves, et monter un dossier complet.

-----------------------------------------
Pour info :
 - La plupart des accusations trouvées se basent sur cette vidéo :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHAnAMsf0B0
Dont n'importe qui un peu expert en effet spéciaux voit les trucages et dont surtout on peut trouver un making-of et un interview du réalisateur

-----------------------------------------

Bien sûr si je trouve quelque chose de concret, ce sera avec empressement et désolation que je le partagerai ici, et ferai tout mon possible pour alerter des associations pouvant porter ces atrocités au grand jour.

PS : Je trouve que pour le cas, ma signature sied parfaitement à la situation....

----------


## vagabong 68

Signé.

----------


## Flo13

Pétition signée.
Bien sûr que ça existe. Ca m'avait énormément choquée quand j'étais jeune (et encore aujourd'hui bien entendu; je pensais ces pratiques d'un autre monde terminées).

----------


## soulier rouge

Pétition signée...mais ça n'avance pas très vite  ::

----------


## Kakilys

Bon au risque de décevoir certains qui ne veulent pas voir la réalité en face j'ai malheureusement pût assister il y a une semaine à cette pratique qui pour moi est très choquante. Lorsque que je suis aller au resteau avec mes associés chinois ils m'ont montré une de ces scènes. Même si eux par respect m'ont dit que l'on ne mangerait pas de ça ils m'ont clairement dit que c'est une pratique très courante et plutôt réservé aux gens aisés...
Donc vous pensiez à une légende urbaine, désolé mais c'est réel et très répandue en Chine (surtout canton).

----------


## Geek_Mary

Mais bien sûr qu'à Canton (Guangzhou) ils mangent de la cervelle de singe.... vu qu'ils mangent du singe (comme dans beaucoup de pays). On mange bien des lapins et des grenouilles (enfin moi non mais bon...), mais vivants je n'ai encore eu aucune preuve à part des on dit. Et moi aussi je peux créer des comptes juste pour venir affirmer ceci ou cela...
Je n'ai peut être pas encore eu l'occasion d'aller en Chine, par contre s'il y a quelque chose que je connais bien, c'est internet. Et je sais à quel point des rumeurs peuvent grandir vite au point de devenir pour beaucoup des vérités.

Je ne met pas ma main à couper que c'est faux, j'essaye juste de faire prendre conscience du fonctionnement de beaucoup de chose.
Merci de relire mon post ou j'explique le problème de faire des pétitions sans preuve. Une pétition pour qui ? pour quoi ?

Encore un site (qui pourtant est une association de protection des singes) qui dit qu'il n'y a AUCUNE preuve qu'on mange ou qu'on ait mangé un jour de la cervelle de singe VIVANT en Chine (pratique qui serait associée à la dynastie Qing durant la fête impérial de Manchu Han)
http://www.tamhf.org.za/index.php?co...op=view&id=615

----------

